# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Canard PC Hardware 47 est sorti : le numéro du Hardware qui n’est pas disponible

## Dandu

Après des années de nouvelles générations qui n’en sont pas, de « super » cartes graphiques qui apportent peu, de révolutions, la seconde moitié de 2020 change enfin la donne. Dans le Canard PC Hardware 47, en kiosque, vous allez en effet trouver des tests de CPU – les Zen 3 d’AMD, mais aussi le M1 d’Apple – et de GPU. Nous avons en effet testé plusieurs GeForce RTX et une Radeon RX.

L’actualité est vraiment chaude : AMD revient dans les CPU et les GPU, avec des produits très bons et compétitifs, Apple explique à AMD et Intel comment faire des CPU basse consommation, Nvidia améliore encore ses GeForce RTX 3000, etc. Mais un problème se pose : la disponibilité. Vous n’avez pas pu le rater, les produits sont tous en rupture, ce que nous déplorons.

Dans ce magazine, nous vous parlerons aussi des consoles : la Xbox Series X, la Xbox Series S et la PlayStation 5. dans nos tests flash, vous pourrez découvrir la carte de développement Jetson Nano (2 Go), le Raspberry Pi 400, un boîtier venant d’une marque qui vient des alimentations, le HomePod mini et les produits Thread (une technologie domotique prometteuse), etc. Notre configuration trimestrielle est un peu particulière : c’est celle que nous ne vous conseillons pas. Pour ceux qui aiment la nostalgie, nous avons concocté quelques pages sur les PowerVR mais nous avons aussi décidé de vous présenter le tube de l’été 2000 : la Balunga. Et comme le MPEG-1 des années 2000, ça tache un peu, nous vous expliquons comment l’upscaler avec le machine learning.

Enfin, nous nous sommes posé une question : une carte graphique en 1999, ça valait combien ? Et les GeForce sont-elles vraiment plus onéreuses depuis quelques années ? Attendez-vous à des surprises si vous nez vous souvenez pas du prix des GeForce 2 Ultra.

Ce nouveau numéro est en kiosque depuis le 18 décembre au prix de 6,90 €, et si vous ne le trouvez pas, il est en vente sur notre boutique.

----------


## sonic

Coin,

Le sommaire est alléchant pour cette fin d'année  ::):  Habitant à l'étranger, il est prévu en PDF ce numéro ? Merci. 

J'en profite, Joyeuses fêtes et joyeux Noël malgré cette "période bizarre" et que le père Noël vous apporte pleins de nouvelles CG, CM, CPU et autres gadgets inutiles   ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

Quel est le lien entre les configs de canards et les conseils d'achats ?

J'ai un peu de mal à faire le lien parfois. Par exemple, niveau proc, vous conseillez du Ryzen sur les configs de canards d'entrée de gamme (Level one et Ducky) et dans les conseils d'achats, vous suggérez de préférer Intel, bien plus intéressant selon vous dans cette gamme de prix. Idem sur les CG, hormis la disponibilité, pourquoi conseiller une 6600 Super ou une Ti selon les cas ? C'est quand même grosso modo la même chose, non ?  ::huh::

----------


## Dandu

Y a un lien, mais pas direct, parce que les conseils d'achats se font par gamme sans (trop) de contraintes de prix. On est dans une fourchette assez large, avec généralement le plus intéressant rapport perfs/prix (en gros).

Dans les configs complètes, on a une grosse contrainte de prix, ça doit rentrer dans une valeur précise, donc on peut /doit ajuster certains points pour un prix précis et un bon rapport perfs/prix, ce qui explique les différences.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Y a un lien, mais pas direct, parce que les conseils d'achats se font par gamme sans (trop) de contraintes de prix. On est dans une fourchette assez large, avec généralement le plus intéressant rapport perfs/prix (en gros).
> 
> Dans les configs complètes, on a une grosse contrainte de prix, ça doit rentrer dans une valeur précise, donc on peut /doit ajuster certains points pour un prix précis et un bon rapport perfs/prix, ce qui explique les différences.


Oui, c'est justement ce point qui m'a fait tiquer sinon je pense que je ne l'aurais même pas remarqué : Proposer le Ryzen sur les configs de Canard d'entrée de gamme alors que selon vous, Intel est plus intéressant dans cette gamme de prix. Bon, j'imagine qu'avec le coût un peu plus contenu de la CM et le ventirad, ça doit revenir à peu près au même. Néanmoins, sur l'aspect guide d'achat du magazine, je trouve que ça amène un peu de confusion.
Mais bon sinon, sur le reste des composants, j'ai trouvé le tout bien clair avec des références qu'on peut trouver facilement.

Une autre remarque (tant que j'y suis) sur le dossier PS5/XBXXOX  ::ninja:: . Les deux articles sont intéressants et bien documentés mais ça m'a fait un peu l'effet des vieux dossiers Nintendo vs Sega vs Sony ou plus récemment PS vs XBOX qui fleurissent à chaque sortie d'une nouvelle génération. On nous vend souvent du comparatif, "l'avis de la rédaction", "le choix de la rédaction" et cie et au final... bah c'est bien tiède comme d'habitude. En gros, il ne faut froisser personne ? J'aurai bien aimé un encart plus subjectif pour compléter cet exercice d'impartialité. D'autant que vous ne en privez pas le reste du temps sur les autres produits. Vous auriez tout à fait pu "noter" les consoles par exemple. Je m'y attendais à vrai dire.

----------


## tonton-thon

Bah perso, mais ça concerne le CPC 413 (donc pas Hardware), je trouve que c'est plutôt bien fait et résumé, c'est si différent que ça sur le CPCH?

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Bah perso, mais ça concerne le CPC 413 (donc pas Hardware), je trouve que c'est plutôt bien fait et résumé, c'est si différent que ça sur le CPCH?


Sur le CPCH, tu as les configs de Canards qui sont proposées (et ensuite reprises dans CPC mensuel) et tu as également plusieurs pages de guide d'achat commenté pour chaque composant principaux du PC, répartis en 3 catégories (entrée de gamme, milieu de gamme et haut de gamme).

----------


## Dandu

> Oui, c'est justement ce point qui m'a fait tiquer sinon je pense que je ne l'aurais même pas remarqué : Proposer le Ryzen sur les configs de Canard d'entrée de gamme alors que selon vous, Intel est plus intéressant dans cette gamme de prix. Bon, j'imagine qu'avec le coût un peu plus contenu de la CM et le ventirad, ça doit revenir à peu près au même. Néanmoins, sur l'aspect guide d'achat du magazine, je trouve que ça amène un peu de confusion.
> Mais bon sinon, sur le reste des composants, j'ai trouvé le tout bien clair avec des références qu'on peut trouver facilement.
> 
> Une autre remarque (tant que j'y suis) sur le dossier PS5/XBXXOX . Les deux articles sont intéressants et bien documentés mais ça m'a fait un peu l'effet des vieux dossiers Nintendo vs Sega vs Sony ou plus récemment PS vs XBOX qui fleurissent à chaque sortie d'une nouvelle génération. On nous vend souvent du comparatif, "l'avis de la rédaction", "le choix de la rédaction" et cie et au final... bah c'est bien tiède comme d'habitude. En gros, il ne faut froisser personne ? J'aurai bien aimé un encart plus subjectif pour compléter cet exercice d'impartialité. D'autant que vous ne en privez pas le reste du temps sur les autres produits. Vous auriez tout à fait pu "noter" les consoles par exemple. Je m'y attendais à vrai dire.


Pour les configs, pour être précis : sans contraintes de prix, je recommande plutôt un Ryzen (si on est pas à 50 € près, en gros). dans les confogs complètes, je suis justement sur ces 50 € là.

Pour les consoles, c'est un peu compliqué de juger, on a eu les consoles peu de temps, donc c'est tendu de donner un avis, surtout qu'elles sont proches. Je suppose qu'on pourra trancher un peu plus quand on aura de vrais jeux, des ventes, des trucs vraiment comparables.

----------


## gege

> Le sommaire est alléchant pour cette fin d'année  Habitant à l'étranger, il est prévu en PDF ce numéro ? Merci. 
> 
> J'en profite, Joyeuses fêtes et joyeux Noël malgré cette "période bizarre" et que le père Noël vous apporte pleins de nouvelles CG, CM, CPU et autres gadgets inutiles


+1
C'est incompréhensible qu'un magazine traitant du hardware PC soit uniquement disponible en version papier. Vous avez une boutique en ligne, vous attendez quoi pour proposer l’édition numérique?  On est bientôt en 2021 et le confinement est encore d’actualité. J'imagine que vous avez une raison pour continuer sur ce modèle de distribution: crainte du piratage? problème de droits avec vos partenaires et distributeurs?

Ça serait intéressant de nous le dire histoire qu'on arrête de vous emm***** a chaque sortie avec les mêmes demandes d’édition numérique. Je dis ça sans aucune méchanceté, c'est juste ultra frustrant de ne pas pouvoir profiter votre super mag.

PS: j'ai essaye l’abonnement pendant un an, pas reçu le premier ni le dernier numéro, les numéros reçus arrivaient avec un mois de retard, le service client par e-mail n'a jamais répondu a un seul de mes courriels.  Donc je suis pas super intéressé par recommencer l’expérience. 
Perso je mettrai bien +50% sur le prix du PDF en ligne (ça reste moins cher que les frais de livraison) si ça peut aider. 

Bonne continuation.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Pour les configs, pour être précis : sans contraintes de prix, je recommande plutôt un Ryzen (si on est pas à 50 € près, en gros). dans les confogs complètes, je suis justement sur ces 50 € là.
> 
> Pour les consoles, c'est un peu compliqué de juger, on a eu les consoles peu de temps, donc c'est tendu de donner un avis, surtout qu'elles sont proches. Je suppose qu'on pourra trancher un peu plus quand on aura de vrais jeux, des ventes, des trucs vraiment comparables.


Merci pour tes réponses en tout cas, c'est toujours sympa de voir que tu prends le temps de répondre aux remarques postées ici. Bonne continuation et bonnes fêtes !  :;):

----------


## JohnnyG

Bonjour,
A titre personnel, mais je ne pense pas être le seul, j'aimerais qu'on fasse un peu plus apparaître le marché de l'occasion...
Par exemple, moi qui cherche a upgrader ma 7850HD , si j'ai environ 200,250 €...
C'est plus intéressant que je parte sur une GTX 1650 neuve ou bien que j'aille vers une GTX 1060  trouvable au même prix ?

Et pour l'abonnement, ce qui me retient principalement, c'est que les hors séries ne fasse pas partie d'une des formules d'abonnement.

----------


## Dandu

L'occasion, c'est mort.

C'est déjà compliqué de suivre les prix neufs, l'occasion, ça fluctue trop et les chances de chopper une carte rincée par du mining est trop élevée (pour les GPU). Après, on a remis les graphiques de GPU et CPU pour ça, en laissant volontairement quelques composants plus anciens (dont la GTX 1060, d'ailleurs)

----------


## tonton-thon

> Sur le CPCH, tu as les configs de Canards qui sont proposées (et ensuite reprises dans CPC mensuel) et tu as également plusieurs pages de guide d'achat commenté pour chaque composant principaux du PC, répartis en 3 catégories (entrée de gamme, milieu de gamme et haut de gamme).


Avec mes confuses, je faisais allusion à ta dernière partie sur le dossier PS5/Xbox  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Avec mes confuses, je faisais allusion à ta dernière partie sur le dossier PS5/Xbox


Ah oui, en effet, ça marche aussi !  ::ninja::

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut !
Je viens de vérifier mon abonnement (est bien à jour et en cours) mais je n'ai pas reçu ce numéro.
Je n'arrive pas à retrouver l'adresse de contact pour faire remonter mon souci... Quelqu'un pour me partager ça svp ?

----------


## Dandu

abonnement@canardpc.com

Là, il devrait être arrivé, normalement, quand même

----------


## bambibreizh

> abonnement@canardpc.com
> 
> Là, il devrait être arrivé, normalement, quand même


Merci pour l'adresse.
Il n'y avait rien dans ma boite aux lettres ce matin encore...
Je vais re-vérifier de ce pas au cas où.

edit: rien ce soir non plus...

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Je ne crois pas que ce soit une bonne idée de mettre l'adresse mail "en clair" sur le forum, rapport aux bots de pub, spam, toussa. C'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu dire, en tout cas.

'Vaut mieux la présenter comme ceci : abonnement at nom-du-mag dot com.

Il vaudrait mieux  éditer vos posts (y compris la citation du post). Quelqu'un pour confirmer, je m'inquiète peut-être pour rien ?

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Toujours aussi intéressant. J'ai fini par m'abonner parce-que ça fait un moment que je commande à l'unité et puis la couverture est de meilleure qualité que celle de Canard-PC  ::ninja:: 

Par contre dans les comparatifs des dernières cartes _non disponibles_ je me posais tout le temps la question : quid des 60 / 144 HZ sur les perfs ? Je suppose qu'en 4K / 144 HZ la carte va être plus sollicitée qu'en 60 HZ et que ça peut creuser un écart ?

----------


## sonic

Coin,

J'ai commandé ce numéro, combien de temps faut-il à peu près pour le recevoir  ::huh::  

Merci par avance.

----------


## Dandu

On envoie le jeudi, généralement, donc ça doit aller assez vite

----------


## sonic

Ok, merci ! J'ai commandé samedi, ça ne devrait plus tarder  ::):

----------

